# I love out time!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It was mainly to use my super macro (again) but Emmit isn′t bothered by the camera.

Okay, so I got a bit carried away, well maybe more then a "bit" but when I start I cannot STOP! :blush: I ended up with 20+ photos of him, but it′s alright, I′m only posting some of them.. SO.. ready for a photo overload? 

3 months old now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

a very pretty and happy looking bird there

thanks for the pics


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwhe is soooooocute..I dont blame you for getting carried away...he is absolutely precious...he looks like a mischief maker..you can see it written all over his face..lol


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Emmit always looks like he's smiling  Very cute little boy you've got there.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a sweet baby you have and so pretty too


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Tielzilla said:


> awwwwwwwwwwhe is soooooocute..I dont blame you for getting carried away...he is absolutely precious...he looks like a mischief maker..you can see it written all over his face..lol


I'm hoping he/she's going to be an angel (so far he/she is) but if mischievous comes along then I've got problems. :lol:


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww man he's so cute...im jealous cause no way will saturn let me scritch him!! i love the scritching pics! i cant take them myself!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I found it hard trying to scritch Emmit with my thumb and take a photo, that was sorta a really quick one which I expected to come out blurry.. but sitting him/her on my knee and scritching while taking photos was much easier.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He is such a beautiful bird.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Sue.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

What sweet pics!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks. 

Emmit's the most photogenic bird, I swear.. heh


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aw so cute! I LOVE his little yellow cheeks.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL I think that brings out the cuteness in him. 

I don't see the "cinnamon" in Emmit though - it's clearly obvious where the pied markings are and the pastel face.. but the cinnamon.


----------

